# Pleh! 4Fleas tablets, dog gone insane!



## LittleBoo (Jul 13, 2012)

Words of warning on the box, may cause more itching/scratching, no word of warning about having dog bouncing from wall to wall, I tried making eye contact and she went bonkers, not aggressive bonkers, just "omgzI'mamaulyourfaceIloveyouomnomnomnomraaaaargh" *bounces off walls some more* type bonkers. Is this... normal? I mean she's never normal, but still! :scared:


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Safety study if you are interested

http://www.vetcontact.com/downloads/novartis/news10/Clinical-WebII.pdf#page=7


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LittleBoo said:


> Words of warning on the box, may cause more itching/scratching, no word of warning about having dog bouncing from wall to wall, I tried making eye contact and she went bonkers, not aggressive bonkers, just "omgzI'mamaulyourfaceIloveyouomnomnomnomraaaaargh" *bounces off walls some more* type bonkers. Is this... normal? I mean she's never normal, but still! :scared:


The ingrediant in 4Fleas is Nitenpyram. Usually you find more with checking on the generic name rather then the actual Brand name. The FDA (Food and Drugs Agency) in the US seems to be much more stringent and forthcoming with information in the first place and also seems to closely monitor things a lot more. It seems in the US that products containing Nitenpyram oral flea treatment is availble via vets only. In fact Novartis makers of brand name Capstar oral flea tablets that contains Nitenpyram the same as 4Fleas issued this letter to veterinarians Ive linked up to the full letter but C&P the relevant part.

Based on this body of knowledge, Novartis Animal Health has made changes to the CAPSTAR package insert. They include additional guidance to help minimize the risk of future adverse events, such as reinforcing the important message that CAPSTAR tablets are intended for use in dogs and cats that are, at a minimum, 2 pounds in weight and 4 weeks old, and a new section on clinical signs observed in post-approval adverse event reports, reproduced below:
 The following adverse events are based on post-approval adverse drug experience reporting. Not all adverse reactions are reported to FDA CVM. It is not always possible to reliably estimate the adverse event frequency or establish a causal relationship to product exposure using this data. The following adverse events are listed in decreasing order of reporting frequency.
 CATS: Hyperactivity, panting, lethargy, itching, vocalization, vomiting, fever, decreased appetite, nervousness, diarrhea, difficulty breathing, salivation, incoordination, seizures, pupil dilation, increased heart rate, and trembling.
 DOGS: Lethargy/depression, vomiting, itching, decreased appetite, diarrhea, hyperactivity, incoordination, trembling, seizures, panting, allergic reactions including hives, vocalization, salivation, fever, and nervousness.
 The frequency of serious signs, including neurologic signs and death, was greater in animals under 2 pounds of body weight, less than 8 weeks of age, and/or reported to be in poor body condition. In some instances, birth defects and fetal/neonatal loss were reported after treatment of pregnant and/or lactating animals.

http://www.capstarpet.com/pdf/Dear_Doctor.pdf

Further information on Nitenpyram on this link
Capstar Flea Medication (Nitenpyram) For Cats and Dogs.

Item 9) Nitenpyram Safety and side effects - How safe is capstar flea treatment.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I used to always use Johnsons 4 fleas tablets before I started adding garlic to their food and none of mine ever had a reaction. Once I saw a flea on Flynns head so I bought the tabs from pah, combed him next day with a flea comb on belly, armpits, end of tail and behind his ears and never saw any more fleas so I thought they were good and used them two monthly for about a year, eighteen months.


----------



## Jemimac (Jun 22, 2012)

I've always used 4fleas and never had a problem, maggie was perfectrly fine both times she's had to have them x


----------

